# Butt Covers?



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Ladies and Gents, I've exausted my knowledge of where to look for replacement parts for 2 of my rods. Now I am in need of the experts knowledge of where I can get 2 rod butt covers. See the photo below. These are by no means expensive rods, but they work for me and I would like to replace these parts since the dogs like them as much as I do. Must have been some really good smells on them, 'cause they sure enjoyed tearing them up....this is all I found of what was left! Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Mudhole has them for cheap.
http://www.mudhole.com/Brands/Butt-Caps-Gimbals


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.mudhole.com/

I see I'm getting slow in my old age. I also prefer the rubber ones that slip on and don't come off as easily. These to be exact.

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Rubber-Butt-Caps-Gimbals/RBC-Door-Knob-Style-Butt-Caps


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When I read the title of your post, I immediately thought of dutch oven lids. That's if you go drinking and camping with ex-cons in the group.:whistling:

Wakes you up when you hear that "dink,dink,dink".

If you want to go cheap, you can get those cups that go on chair legs. Some of the oldtimers used the suction cup off toilet plungers for bottom fishing rods. Cushioned your guts like a rod belt.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Give me time to look around. I might have some for free.


----------

